# Lowes utility trailer



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2013)

Like others here, I find myself putting wood in my SUV when I can't borrow a truck. After reading the thread on needing a trailer or a pickup, I decided on spending $500 rather than $5000 or more on a used truck.

This utility trailer was $699 ($599 sale) at TSC, and $669 at Lowe's. Lowe's just dropped to $599, and with a 10% coupon now nets down to $539:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_100369-15476-5X8G_4294787395_4294937087_?productId=3005264

I'm going to use this 5x8 as a base and beef it up... any input on do's or don'ts for adding wooden walls and/or bed is welcome.

(BTW, for those who don't know, you NEVER have to pay full price at Lowe's or Home Depot... you can ALWAYS get 10% off by buying coupons online.)


----------



## Shari (Nov 7, 2013)

Well.......... it's only got 12" tires and only has a 1650 wt. capacity.  My suggestion is to look around for a trailers with at least 14" tires and 2000#+ capacity.  A-frame tongue is a plus in my book.

If you are looking to haul wood you have to have an idea of green wood weight.  From the Sweep's Library:  http://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm you can get wood weights and then base your trailer needs on those weights (along with towing capacity of your vehicle).

Beefing up sides isn't going to help if your axle fails or the tongue twists from the load weight.

My trailer is 4x8 with about 2-1/2' sides & ramp.  Axle is rated for 3,000#'s. 14" tires, A-frame tongue.  My hitch is rated @6,000, my SUV is rated at 5,000# towing capacity.

A 1/2 cord of green oak (about the heaviest green wood out there) weighs around 2,000.

Know you specs - trailer/tow vehicle/wood weights and buy accordingly.

PS  My trailer ran me right around $1,400 used after I added new tires/rims, wire sides, etc.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

Listen to Shari - you are limited by axle and frame, not volume.  A single layer of rounds in that trailer will probably put you at max load limit.


----------



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Shari (and Jags) ... great advice. That trailer would be just ok for dry pine and branch wood, I imagine. I will look at bigger ones. The Sequoia can certainly handle it.


----------



## mudr (Nov 7, 2013)

I have that exact trailer for various utility purposes, but, I would not want to use it for continuous use, heavy duty firewood applications.  That said, I have indeed moved wood, generally one *face cord* (4X8ft by 18 inch (I cut to 18)) at a time (ducks and runs from the volume police). Does it perform ok with that, yes, but I wouldn't want  to use it to haul an entire year's worth of wood.  Also, the mesh floor tends to flex with heavy objects with small feet, but that isn't an issue with the firewood.

In all, the trailer has served me well and I have moved firewood with it.  If you want it for an occasional small/medium scrounge of up to a full cord (three trips), go ahead. If you are logging out a section of woods to get all of your firewood, look elsewhere.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

For firewood - you might want to look at something with a 3500 pound axle.  Firewood adds up pretty quick.  It can be done with the smaller trailers, but it is Sooooo tempting to over load those little dudes.  And fast.  Heck, I overload my 3500 fairly often.


----------



## Shari (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, you have to learn (or already have) respect for wood weight/carrying/stopping capacity of trailer and tow vehicle.

My Dad was self-employed in the construction business and hauled heavy equipment on his various trailers.  I learned early on to 'respect the weight'.

It's so easy to overload with thinking clearly - just to get the load home - but don't push it.

I really don't like driving over 45 mph with a load.  I don't like uphill treks with a load (no tranny cooler here), etc.  I'm on the verge of thinking trailer brakes would be a good idea but then I just figure I'll take a smaller load / more loads.

It's also so very easy to think "Gee, I gotta get this load home, unhitch and then go do whatever else I have to do today."  Huh!  Unhitch a loaded trailer?  Caution there:  I really dislike cement blocks (that's a fetish from hauling them around working with my Dad when I was a kid) but I have a few around here that I use quite often.  If I have to unhitch a loaded trailer I put two cement blocks under the rear of the trailer and a another couple under the front and then use our 3T floor jack to jack the trailer off the SUV.  I've got a footed jack on the front of the trailer but I don't trust it with a load on the trailer - the floor jack is just that much more stable.

With the cement blocks in place you can then, at any later time, drop the rear gate and unload the trailer without worry that the trailer will do a "Yea haw!" on you. 

Also, my preference is NOT a manual tilt trailer for firewood - I've seen too many of them come down/go up when they shouldn't. 

PS  My trailer has 3" x 12" oak decking boards over an open/cross frame.  Today's mesh floors seem too wimpy to me.  It also has a pintle hitch.


----------



## Shari (Nov 7, 2013)

I really don't want to seem like I'm hogging this post but you get me going on my trailer which is my 'baby'.  

Here's a more recent picture after some further mods were done by a well respected member on this list.

1.  Added a rack to hold my 2,000# hand truck.
2.  Added a battery rack /winch holder near the front end (can't quite see it in this picture).
3.  Added a spare tire carrier.





The trailer did not come with the wire sides - a farmer friend of ours gave me some 'hog fence' and we cut it to fit and painted it to match.  I didn't want wooden sides - the fence makes my trailer more 'aerodynamic' and is lighter weight than full wooden sides. 

All I need now is a broom holder and I'd look something like the old TV show "Sanford & Son".


----------



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2013)

Shari said:


> I really don't want to seem like I'm hogging this post but you get me going on my trailer which is my 'baby'.



No problem. Your trailer looks great!


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 7, 2013)

If your handy, you could look at CL for a cheap (if not free) Pop Up camper that is shot (as a camper), strip it and build want you need.....some have weight limits above 3,000 lbs.


----------



## NateB (Nov 7, 2013)

branchburner said:


> Like others here, I find myself putting wood in my SUV when I can't borrow a truck. After reading the thread on needing a trailer or a pickup, I decided on spending $500 rather than $5000 or more on a used truck.
> 
> This utility trailer was $699 ($599 sale) at TSC, and $669 at Lowe's. Lowe's just dropped to $599, and with a 10% coupon now nets down to $539:
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_100369-15476-5X8G_4294787395_4294937087_?productId=3005264
> ...



Lowes and Home Depot  take each others coupons and gift cards, and also for fun they take Harbor Freights 25% off coupons if it is out of the flier not off the web.


----------



## Halligan (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to say it but don't buy it. You will easily overload it. I have a 5X10 with a 3500lb axle and A-Frame tongue and I can easily get it overloaded. Plus I pull mine with a 3/4 truck and I wish the trailer had brakes so I'm sure your SUV brakes will be unhappy trying to stop a load of oak on a trailer. Get a beefier trailer with brakes. Also expanded steel floors are not up to the task of heavy duty use and rolling big rounds across it will certainly bend and tear the steel.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 7, 2013)

Shari, Do you have a license plate somewhere on that trailer or is it not needed in your state?

I agree. One of those little trailers is not adequate for firewood hauling. I bought this little guy last spring and it starts to be overloaded very quickly. It seemed very unhappy with this load of White Oak in it....and I was only pullling it around with my garden tractor at walking speed. I doubt it would have survived long at highway speed.


It does seem about right for hauling the 900 lb garden tractor short distances though.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 7, 2013)

Well Branch all I can say is you get what you pay for.  I hate to restate this fact but it's true with new trailers.  They not only are expensive like log splitters but hold their value as well.  I know it was mentioned to get this and that but those upgrades will cost you alot of money.  Trailer brakes and high capacity axles are huge money.  My first trailer was purchased from a junk yard with a 4000lb. mobile home, split rim axle.  It was $200 and I owned it for 10 yrs and sold it for 5x what I paid.  Everything is what's in your wallet/budget.  As the other members said, I would not purchase any of the ones you were considering just because of the capabilities are VERY limited.  Good luck and be safe, with any trailer.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 8, 2013)

branchburner said:


> Like others here, I find myself putting wood in my SUV when I can't borrow a truck. After reading the thread on needing a trailer or a pickup, I decided on spending $500 rather than $5000 or more on a used truck.
> 
> This utility trailer was $699 ($599 sale) at TSC, and $669 at Lowe's. Lowe's just dropped to $599, and with a 10% coupon now nets down to $539:
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_100369-15476-5X8G_4294787395_4294937087_?productId=3005264
> ...



Yes.  Don't over load it.  Loading 1650 might be easier than you suppose on a 5'x8'.

EDIT: Looks like this point was covered.  So I'll throw in my 2 cents on what I think you ought to do.  I think you ought to look for a used horse trailer. They are stout.  They can be reasonably inexpensive.  They are covered.  Many have tack/feed/storage compartments.  If I ever want or need a utility trailer that's how I'm going to break.


----------



## Augie (Nov 8, 2013)

I seem to do just fine pulling my little trailer being my Saab. I can haul about half a cord. The wood I go after is all within 25ish miles. Any longer it isn't worth the time. Shari, as long as you are aware of the limits a smaller trailer is okay. I picked up mine for $60 used, had to replace a tire and repack the bearings but it is great now. 

So I use 3 cord to heat my house per year, that means 6 full loads. Easy work, I can usually find enough to scrounge within 10 miles of the house.


----------



## Shari (Nov 8, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Shari, Do you have a license plate somewhere on that trailer or is it not needed in your state?



Ahem, I should have said my axle weight is 2,999#'s - if it were 3,000#'s I would need a plate - I'm just under that.


----------



## ErikR (Nov 8, 2013)

Shari, I really like the hand truck. I've seen something similar at the Farm+Fleet store. Do you happen to remember where you got it? Or how big the tires are?


and

branchburner, You might want to check your local Craigslist under "utility trailer". Around here there's always dealers listing their inventory or someone selling something priced right.

Here's my home made 4x8 trailer. My dad had a friend of his build this. That's me in the trailer... That was 1972?



Last fall I had it sandblasted and I repainted it. It has all new lights, wiring, and wood now. I think my dad would be proud!


----------



## gzecc (Nov 8, 2013)

I have also bought old well built trailers and fixed them up. They retain their value very well. I have a 6 x 12 single axle which I believe is the perfect all around size. Make sure to get a ramp for the large rounds to be rolled up.


----------



## Shari (Nov 8, 2013)

ErikR said:


> Shari, I really like the hand truck. I've seen something similar at the Farm+Fleet store. Do you happen to remember where you got it? Or how big the tires are?



Erik,

I'm pretty sure this is the one I have:  http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...-lawn-and-garden-hand-truck.html#.UnyPZvkqiSo  Oversize toe plate, shielded tires (so rounds/wood don't rub on the tires), overly tall handle, 15" tires.  I think I said it was 2,000# capacity - wrong, it's 1,000# capacity.  It's brand name is "Milwaukee".   It's also a heavyweight @ 50+ pounds.

I'm a little short so when I use it I have to watch out that I don't get the handle in the mouth when tipping a heavy round on to it.   The handle height and P-handle sure help though in leveraging those big rounds.


----------



## ErikR (Nov 8, 2013)

Shari said:


> Erik,
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the one I have:  http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...-lawn-and-garden-hand-truck.html#.UnyPZvkqiSo  Oversize toe plate, shielded tires (so rounds/wood don't rub on the tires), overly tall handle, 15" tires.  I think I said it was 2,000# capacity - wrong, it's 1,000# capacity.  It's brand name is "Milwaukee".   It's also a heavyweight @ 50+ pounds.
> 
> I'm a little short so when I use it I have to watch out that I don't get the handle in the mouth when tipping a heavy round on to it.   The handle height and P-handle sure help though in leveraging those big rounds.




Thanks, I'll check it out next time I'm down by Rice Lake!


----------

